# Mariah Carey



## insomniac (Feb 2, 2006)

ok, i know she is by no means, fat, not even barely plump. But this is the fantasy board and i found this recent picture of her on a german television show.





That is clearly some cottege cheese forming and she is NOT airbrush as is typical per her CD covers. Oh what could be if only she just gave in and let loose.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Feb 3, 2006)

she's always been cute to me, I think a little extra padding on her really enhances her beauty.

beyonce knowles is another curvy (but not fat) woman I just adore....she has said though she's a fat woman in a thin woman's body and often says one day she's gonna let it go and get nice and fat someday.....


----------



## Satsurou (Feb 3, 2006)

Um... I guess something's wrong with the pic. Unless Mariah appeared in that show with the shape of a little X in the middle of a white square LOL 

Seriously, I can't see the pic, dunno why


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 3, 2006)

Mariah Carey is also a fat woman in a thin woman's body and the fat woman has struggled to get out for quite some time. I remember a few years ago Mariah let herself go and showed up for one of the music awards ceremonies with a 25 pound weight gain at least. She had pantie hip bulge, a belly pouch and everything seen clearly through her dress which probably fit her well when she bought it. Mariah stiffly and impatiently acknowledged her weight gain with Joan Rivers in a red carpet interview and Joan was completely polite about it till Mariah left. I admit when I first saw the segment I almost didn't recognize her right away. It was Mariah's interview that inspired Camryn Manheim to threaten Joan and Melissa on camera if they made any comments about her weight. I'm sure Mariah must go to extremes to keep her weight down.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 4, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Mariah Carey is also a fat woman in a thin woman's body and the fat woman has struggled to get out for quite some time...I'm sure Mariah must go to extremes to keep her weight down.



She was on Cribs once or some similar show. She showed the exercise room, but said it was for people who came over and that she hated to exercise and didn't know how any of it worked. But I get the feeling she makes up for it by depriving herself when it comes to food. When she showed the rec room with its own kitchen she said something about all her guests being able to cook and eat pizza in front of the home theatre while she resigned herself to chewing on ice.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 4, 2006)

My wife said Oooh she got fat! A little curvier than J.Lo certainly. What was the quote from Chris Rock or whomever saying that the Black part of Mariah's heritage shows up in the booty...?:smitten:


----------



## insomniac (Feb 4, 2006)

here are some of the "thicker" Mariah in a bikini. Granted i realize there is much more she should gain, but its the silver lining in the cloud. 




http://www.drunkenstepfather.com/index.php?p=1622


----------



## 400lbs (Sep 6, 2008)

yum, nice hints of cellulite. i guess i can only fantasise, but a two hundred pound gain would be spectacular. or even 300..


----------



## bexy (Sep 6, 2008)

insomniac said:


> ok, i know she is by no means, fat, not even barely plump. But this is *the fantasy board *and i found this recent picture of her on a german television show.[That is clearly some cottege cheese forming and she is NOT airbrush as is typical per her CD covers. Oh what could be if only she just gave in and let loose.



is it?!? no one told me!


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 10, 2008)

insomniac said:


> here are some of the "thicker" Mariah in a bikini. Granted i realize there is much more she should gain, but its the silver lining in the cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I realize I'm responding to an old post, but I have one request -- if you're going to post links to blogs containing pictures, maybe copy the pictures and post them instead if the commentary is as vile and misogynistic as the above.


----------

